# Receptor y emisor



## alucard1982 (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola a todos, me gustaria que me dieran una ayuda para el siguiente proyecto que tengo. 

Este trata de un receptor (que no esta fijo) que al recibir la señal de diferentes emisores (si estan fijos) estas se van acumulando en el receptor con el fin de detectar que emisor fue el responsable del llamado ,( la idea esq sean varios estos llamados acumulados debido a la cantidad de emisores ). Mi principal problema es como hacer que el receptor detecte o decodifique la señal de diferentes emisores diferenciandolos para saber cual es el que hizo el llamado y depositandolos segun orden de llamado (solo un beep o vibración ). Otro dato importante es el rango de distancia entre emisor y receptor que alcance hasta 400mt o 300mt.

La idea era hacerlo por radiofrecuencia como walkie-talkie (ya que todo el sistema tiene que ser inalambrico ) , pero creo que resulta mas complicado. Si hay otra manera utilizando otra forma agradeceria bastante la ayudaaaa.

SALUDOS  A TODOSSSSS
CHIAOOO.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 30, 2007)

Holas.alucard1982. no entiendo muy bien eso de almacenarlos...para ke??? para poder mostrarlos luego en alguna pantalla o pasarlos a un  PC??
En ese caso creo te resultaria mas facil añadiendole un PIC al receptor t  cada TX enviaria una señal codificada unica a modo de FSK todos transmitiendo ala misma frecuencia asi e le receptor tenes solo un  cto sintonizado y fijo y el PIC se encargaria de averiguar kien es el ke envia la señal...


Aunke  = surguen mas preguntas  los Tx estaran siempre transmitiendo  una señal????? en ke vas a okupar este sistema??

BYE!


----------



## alucard1982 (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola vichoT, la idea del proyecto es la siguente:

El receptor cumple la funcion de supervisar a los diferentes  emisores , la idea esq si un emisor llama al receptor este sepa donde tiene que ir , lo de  almacenarlos es para q el receptor sepa donde se tiene que dirijir despues y asi sucesivamente(como llamadas perditas ). Tambien el emisor cuando pulse un boton llamando al receptor se vea reflejado en una pantalla, display , etc. La idea esq sea inalambrica ya q el receptor puede estar en cualquier parte (primer piso ,2do.,etc ) .No se si sera necesario mantener la señal transmitiendo ya que lo unico q importa esq el receptor la detecte y sepa que es solicitado...

Saludos Alucard1982.........


----------



## VichoT (Ago 31, 2007)

Holas.alucard1982.aver la idea es sencilla porlo ke veo cuando un emisor rekiera dela presencia de alguien emite una señal  si no necesita nolo hace  es asi???

Parece un sistema ideado para un hospital donde un emisor esta ubicado junto a cada enfermo hospitalizado asi si este rekiere dela presencia del personal medico el emisor envia una señal ala central esta decodifica ke paciente activo la alarma y pide  la presencia del personal y luego envia dicho personal. este sistema rekiere un sistema para almacenar las llamadas (como tu dices) para el caso en ke se produzca una nueva llamada mientars se atiende una..

Pues bien si es asi creo ke lo mejor y mas facil es ke lo hagas con un PIC como te dije antes asi el cto dela central e te simplificara mucho y podras emtiri todos en una misma frecuencia (solo diseçñas un emisor el resto lo copias y ya esta) solo un cto receptor. lo ke seria diferente es la señal ke modulara al emisor. esto puede ser digital basta con enviar 5 digitos binarios y tendras 32 direcciones distintas eso seria un pokito mas complicado pero no tanto.

Ahora el gran problema de todo esto es el PIC y su programa .porlo ke se es facild e  programas pero aki yonopuedo ayudarte ya ke aun no me meto con los PIC.  Sorry tendras ke buscar eso portu cuenta o decidirte por una alicacion modular  ke es mas cara grande y difcil de montar.

BYE!


----------



## alucard1982 (Sep 4, 2007)

Gracias vichoT por tu ayuda ,me sirvió mucho para guiarme en la investigación.
Si obtengo buenos resultados los publicaré. 

Saludos 
CHIAOOOOOO


----------



## robert cristian (Oct 9, 2007)

hola, amigos yo estoy intentando hacer algo parecido, bueno lo del lado  pic creo que podria manejarlo pero mi problema es que no tengo mucha experiencia en lo que es rf y me gustaria que me apoyen en ese sentido haber si me recomiendan algun esquema de un transmisor y receptor adecuados para realizar la comunicacion inalambrica de los pic's a una distancia de 400 mts


----------

